
I Broke the Official Jeremy Renner App by Posting the Word “Porno” on It - rishabhd
https://theconcourse.deadspin.com/i-broke-the-official-jeremy-renner-app-by-posting-the-w-1837804181
======
Vaslo
Wanted to read and enjoy this, but in typical Deadspin fashion, tons of
superfluous unfunny writing built in.

